# help cant set up raid on X570 aorus pro...



## Morgoth (Sep 1, 2021)

so when  i set ACHi to RAID there are no drives dettected...  and when i  try the UEFI raid it says turn off CSM support then RAIDXpert 2 configuration should be visible under settings in bios
wel i tryed that to but the   RAIDXpet 2 configuration doest show up at all...
i tryd to install drivers from the website of the mainboard manufacturer but they dont seem to be working :/
so the filles unpack with a strange format no .exe in them. or it says this OS is not supported :/
i also updated the bios to the lates version that doest help either


----------



## elghinnarisa (Sep 1, 2021)

Just to make sure: https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_x570-aorus-pro-wifi_1101_e.pdf
page 40 and on, have you followed that?


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 1, 2021)

yea got that finaly working now my next problem i want to RAID 1  two 6tb drives but i dont want to raid my other drives but they are not detected i only managed to enage my two 6tb drives and they are blank drives


----------



## elghinnarisa (Sep 1, 2021)

Not detected where? When?


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 1, 2021)

like umm there is a option to sellect drives for raid array
i have couple of drives that are labled as non-raid
so i had to change my 2 6tb drives from non-raid to raid so they could be set to raid 1
that worked. but my other non-raid drives are not dettected like by the OS cus it cant find the OS disk
only the raid setup can see them. i cannot sellect a boot order cus they are where they useal are then im just using achi


kinda feels software raid is my only option i dont want to format my non raid drives...


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 2, 2021)

In my experience with AMD, the onboard RAID is down right terrible. For example, if you have any SSD plugged into the motherboard(SATA or PCI-E), RAID mode doesn't pass TRIM, so the SSD will not support TRIM at all. Even if the SSD is just set up as a single drive not in a RAID array, TRIM still doesn't work. You'll find random forum posts claiming if you use driver version XYZ it will work, but nope. I've tried all the driver versions, none of them reliably support TRIM.

But to try to help, the first thing would to tell us what type of drives you have plugged in. Are they all SATA, some PCI-E? If there are some PCI-E, did you make sure to enable RAID for PCI-E as well(it is often in a different location in the BIOS than the SATA RAID option). When you loaded the Windows 10 installer, did you select the option to load drivers and point it to the flash drive with the AMD RAID drivers on it? You mention it(I assume you mean the BIOS) can't find the OS disk. Is this a disk that you are moving over from another system? If so, was that OS installed in UEFI mode?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 2, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> In my experience with AMD, the onboard RAID is down right terrible. For example, if you have any SSD plugged into the motherboard(SATA or PCI-E), RAID mode doesn't pass TRIM, so the SSD will not support TRIM at all. Even if the SSD is just set up as a single drive not in a RAID array, TRIM still doesn't work. You'll find random forum posts claiming if you use driver version XYZ it will work, but nope. I've tried all the driver versions, none of them reliably support TRIM.
> 
> But to try to help, the first thing would to tell us what type of drives you have plugged in. Are they all SATA, some PCI-E? If there are some PCI-E, did you make sure to enable RAID for PCI-E as well(it is often in a different location in the BIOS than the SATA RAID option). When you loaded the Windows 10 installer, did you select the option to load drivers and point it to the flash drive with the AMD RAID drivers on it? You mention it(I assume you mean the BIOS) can't find the OS disk. Is this a disk that you are moving over from another system? If so, was that OS installed in UEFI mode?


Onboard raid is like AC 97, Ethernet, all for convenience. I prefer a card incase onboard fails.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 2, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Onboard raid is like AC 97, Ethernet, all for convenience. I prefer a card incase onboard fails.


I don't mind Intel onboard RAID, if it fails I just find another Intel board. AMD's just doesn't give me any confidence though, I have had too many problems with it.


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 2, 2021)

the thing is i dont want to reinstal windows just for a raid function i switched on in the bios
im tryng to raid my sata HDD devices only 2 of em not all and i dont want to format the drives that are in ACHI mode
and yea i do have a pci-e ssd connected but it has its own controller and so on

OS installed in UEFI mode < actualy no it was installed on legacy mode but it works on eufi


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 2, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> In my experience with AMD, the onboard RAID is down right terrible. For example, if you have any SSD plugged into the motherboard(SATA or PCI-E), RAID mode doesn't pass TRIM, so the SSD will not support TRIM at all. Even if the SSD is just set up as a single drive not in a RAID array, TRIM still doesn't work. You'll find random forum posts claiming if you use driver version XYZ it will work, but nope. I've tried all the driver versions, none of them reliably support TRIM.
> 
> But to try to help, the first thing would to tell us what type of drives you have plugged in. Are they all SATA, some PCI-E? If there are some PCI-E, did you make sure to enable RAID for PCI-E as well(it is often in a different location in the BIOS than the SATA RAID option). When you loaded the Windows 10 installer, did you select the option to load drivers and point it to the flash drive with the AMD RAID drivers on it? You mention it(I assume you mean the BIOS) can't find the OS disk. Is this a disk that you are moving over from another system? If so, was that OS installed in UEFI mode?


I have 2 arrays(2 SSDs in RAID0, and 2 HDDs in RAID1 along with another SSD and HDD as "legacy"  Basically I have every storage port on my board populated includling both NVME- I have never had ANY problems with trimming the array or the legacy SSD. The PROBLEM I do have with AMD SATA RAID is that after some AGESA update ALL my SATA drives can't report SMART data and are basically "invisble" outside of being physical disks. I have brought this up multiple times to AMD with zero acknowledgment. But I assure you TRIM works fine and has since I built an AMD rig with RAID arrays from day 1 I used Intel RAID for probably a decade THEY had some rough patches with TRIM in the early days. The loss of SMART data is more annoying as the HDDs I'm using are getting very old and I would like see the data...


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 2, 2021)

You changed from AHCI to RAID in the UEFI after installing Windows?
There's your problem, you can't do that, as when you change to RAID, you're changing to "controller" you're booting from, even though it doesn't appear that way.
You need to revert to AHCI, install the X570 RAID drivers in Windows and then there's some tool you need to run to prepare Windows for the change from AHCI boot to RAID boot. Then you can change to RAID in the UEFI.

*Edit: *I can't seem to find the tool Gigabyte used to have for this, so it seems like you're going to have to Google how to do it, as it involves editing the Windows registry and running a command line thingie.


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 2, 2021)

yea i installed windows on achi not on raid but i managed to get raid working on 2 drives but i dont want the others to be formated to cus there in achi


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 2, 2021)

Morgoth said:


> yea i installed windows on achi not on raid but i managed to get raid working on 2 drives but i dont want the others to be formated to cus there in achi


Yes, hence why you have to do as I said above. Go back to AHCI and you'll be able to boot into Windows again and set everything up for RAID.


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 2, 2021)

wouldt it be just easier to buy a dedicated raid card??

btw i installed X570 RAID drivers  i think some of them act glitchy... like says "THIS OS IS NOT SUPPORTED"  or just unpacks a bunch of files with no .exe in them so i got no clue what to do with those files
even the raid drives that cam of the cdrom acts wierd...


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 2, 2021)

Morgoth said:


> yea i installed windows on achi not on raid but i managed to get raid working on 2 drives but i dont want the others to be formated to cus there in achi


They will all be on "RAID" but they can run "Normally" I run 6 SATA, 2 SSDs in RAID0 2 HDDs in RAID1 and 1 SSD and one HDD "legacy" meaning they are technically "AHCI" RAID won't "RAID" anything you don't tell it too allowing "normal" drives I don't have the RAIDXpert utility installed in Windows or I could show you you're over complicating it. Switch the BIOS to RAID with all drives connected, create your arrays and use your other discs as you normally would, flipping back and forth between RAID and AHCI will cause you more issues...


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 2, 2021)

how can i use achi in raid if it forces me to format it first???


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 2, 2021)

Morgoth said:


> how can i use achi in raid if it forces me to format it first???


Seriously, read my post. You're clearly not understanding what I wrote.
And you don't need an EXE file to install drivers.
Simply right click on the .inf file and select Install.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 2, 2021)

Morgoth said:


> how can i use achi in raid if it forces me to format it first???


Any disk not assigned to an array will be formatted and behave normally as "AHCI"



TheLostSwede said:


> Seriously, read my post. You're clearly not understanding what I wrote.
> And you don't need an EXE file to install drivers.


AMD does require installation files for the arrays to show up in Windows properly(I learned that on my first try after creating the arrays in my BIOS and couldn't figure out why they wouldn't show up in windows)
Guess which ones are arrays? Windows doesn't care...


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 2, 2021)

Morgoth said:


> it says turn off CSM support





Morgoth said:


> i cannot sellect a boot order cus they are where they useal are then im just using achi





Morgoth said:


> OS installed in UEFI mode < actualy no it was installed on legacy mode but it works on eufi


All of this conflicts. If you disable CSM(which turns off leg, then the legacy non-UEFI boot disk will not be selectable as a boot device as it is not a UEFI boot device.



INSTG8R said:


> I have 2 arrays(2 SSDs in RAID0, and 2 HDDs in RAID1 along with another SSD and HDD as "legacy"  Basically I have every storage port on my board populated includling both NVME- I have never had ANY problems with trimming the array or the legacy SSD. The PROBLEM I do have with AMD SATA RAID is that after some AGESA update ALL my SATA drives can't report SMART data and are basically "invisble" outside of being physical disks. I have brought this up multiple times to AMD with zero acknowledgment. But I assure you TRIM works fine and has since I built an AMD rig with RAID arrays from day 1 I used Intel RAID for probably a decade THEY had some rough patches with TRIM in the early days. The loss of SMART data is more annoying as the HDDs I'm using are getting very old and I would like see the data...


If the OS can't see SMART data and just sees a physical disk, then chances are it is not passing TRIM commands through either.

I had two SATA drives in RAID and an NVME drive. None worked with TRIM on my AMD system, even the NVME drive didn't have working TRIM.  Then there was the whole fiasco once I finally just gave up and disabled RAID and the NVME drive not showing up at all in Windows.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 2, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> All of this conflicts. If you disable CSM(which turns off leg, then the legacy non-UEFI boot disk will not be selectable as a boot device as it is not a UEFI boot device.
> 
> 
> If the OS can't see SMART data and just sees a physical disk, then chances are it is not passing TRIM commands through either.
> ...


I can TRIM in Windows and have even use Magician and whatever WDs software is. The SMART thing only occurs when SATA RAID is enabled, it’s not drivers(I I hosed my NVME non RAID OS a few times testing that theory) it’s not MobO specific either because I found another Beta tester on a different board had the same issue(would have saved me a few installs) when I built this rig last year with RAID right from the get go I could still see all my SATA SSD temp data(just the obvious one to see) somewhere in a BIOS update (specifically AGESA because again not board specific) I noticed the sensors had disappeared. I wasted a lot of time trying to sort it out posted all my findings to the right people at AMD and got nothing…TRIM has never been an issue as far as I can tell but then if it’s not how would I know? Anything I’ve used “TRIMS” all these drives have been heavily thrashed with the RAID0 array previously being my OS drive now the SSDs RAID and non RAID are just game drives and I install and uninstall games like people change socks so they are still getting pretty thrashed. I don’t have the AMD utility installed but when I did it did have a “SMART” section and it of course said it was “on” heck even Crystaldisk which could see just about anything can’t find them….I don’t know if it’s just an X570 issue I haven’t asked anyone on B550 or others that possibly have similar setups but it DID work at some point…


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 3, 2021)

meh im just using software raid now. works like a charm...


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 3, 2021)

Morgoth said:


> meh im just using software raid now. works like a charm...


Never actually tried it. I wonder how/if there are performance differences


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 3, 2021)

good enough for my movies


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 3, 2021)

Morgoth said:


> good enough for my movies


One  array  is RAID0 “fast” gaming he other RAIID 1 for backups. My NVME “game drive” smokes  it of course but when I built the RAID0 array 500GB SSDs were “big” and expensive


----------

